# Can weighted dips totally replace incline bench?



## SFW (May 18, 2011)

Was wondering what the opinions were on weighted dips as a replacement for incline bench. Feel free to chime in.


----------



## trapzilla (May 18, 2011)

not at all in my opinion from a bodybuilding standpoint that is. Incline is upper dips are at most middle but more lower. so the two should be done together.

However as a functional strength/powerlifting exercise the dips are probably prefferable


----------



## Klutch (May 19, 2011)

Maybe a replacement for decline....


----------



## Hench (May 19, 2011)

Just curious, but why? Obviously isn't a shoulder issue if you can still do dips. 

I don't buy into this 'flexing different parts of the same muscle' idea, a contraction is a contraction. 

With that being said, I find inclines extremely beneficial, much more so that flat bench. If it were me I'd drop the flat and just do dip/inclines.


----------



## Supervette101 (May 19, 2011)

I'm starting to see more guys in the gym only doing inclines (mainly db) and just dropping flat bench all together.


----------



## trapzilla (May 19, 2011)

Hench said:


> Just curious, but why? Obviously isn't a shoulder issue if you can still do dips.
> 
> I don't buy into this 'flexing different parts of the same muscle' idea, a contraction is a contraction.
> 
> With that being said, I find inclines extremely beneficial, much more so that flat bench. If it were me I'd drop the flat and just do dip/inclines.


 
Are you saying you can't place a muscle at an angle that is more beneficial for a certain region of that muscle?


----------



## Hench (May 19, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Are you saying you can't place a muscle at an angle that is more beneficial for a certain region of that muscle?



Trap, this argument has made the rounds more than once on here and I have no desire to start round 465. 

From my own experience and the research I've seen, I don't believe so no. 

My 2¢.


----------



## trapzilla (May 19, 2011)

sorry, I haven't noticed the debate but i'll have a search.


----------



## Radical (May 19, 2011)

*Dose of common sense.....*



SFW said:


> Was wondering what the opinions were on weighted dips as a replacement for incline bench. Feel free to chime in.


 
Which ever works best for you in the way to go, NO right or wrong definite answer.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 19, 2011)

Dips resemble more of a decline motion.  I wouldn't replace them with incline bench but do them both.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> sorry, I haven't noticed the debate but i'll have a search.


Here is an article about why you can't do that.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/41879-isolating-upper-middle-lower-pecs-chest.html

Here are 3 locked threads.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/4492-how-target-my-upper-chest.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/5885-upper-chest.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/30621-incline-upper-chest.html

Here is a good one I quote from a lot when I feel like arguing about it. I like what the guy named "Saturday fever" says
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...filling-inner-middle-part-my-upper-chest.html


----------



## SuperLift (May 19, 2011)

I target my upper chest the most often, then every workout I make sure I get in flat presses. I rarely do decline presses, usually dips, if anything


----------



## irish_2003 (May 19, 2011)

try doing pec shrugs on the dip bars....phil hernon talked about these years ago and i've always done them at the end of a set.....they work the collar bone muscle area better than anything i've ever done


----------



## trapzilla (May 19, 2011)

mmmhm...not entirely convinced but i know better than to argue.

but interesting all the same Ihate


----------



## Marat (May 19, 2011)

You're not going to have the same routine for the rest of your training life.

Find what works and stick with it until its use/effectiveness runs out. People's body geometry, technique, strength of supporting muscles, overall conditioning ... they vary. That all has an impact on the effectiveness of a movement.

Using a movement in one point of your training career doesn't mean that you cannot go back to it in the future. You can do Movement X, then Y, then Z and always go back to X. Do dips for awhile and once you think you stop growing or getting stronger, move on to something else. 

Basically all movements have their intrinsic strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 19, 2011)

Pec Shrugs????


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 19, 2011)

Marat said:


> You're not going to have the same routine for the rest of your training life.
> 
> Find what works and stick with it until its use/effectiveness runs out. People's body geometry, technique, strength of supporting muscles, overall conditioning ... they vary. That all has an impact on the effectiveness of a movement.
> 
> ...


 
Great post. I did dips for years and got very little out of them, but my chest development really improved when I started doing declines on a regular basis. It's all based on body mechanics, what works for one will not work for all.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Pec Shrugs????



on the vbar dips for chest, raise into very top of the movement with arms locked and simply shrug yourself up and down without bending your arms......it's working the underneath pec that you can't see which pushing out the upper pec that you can see.....it's a finisher


----------



## SloppyJ (May 19, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> on the vbar dips for chest, raise into very top of the movement with arms locked and simply shrug yourself up and down without bending your arms......it's working the underneath pec that you can't see which pushing out the upper pec that you can see.....it's a finisher


 

Nice. I'll try that next chest day.


----------

